

Exotic optics: Metamaterial world - calhoun137
http://www.nature.com/news/exotic-optics-metamaterial-world-1.13516

======
nowarninglabel
The antenna product would be pretty sweet, though it doesn't get around the
fact that satellite data transfer is still pretty expensive^ comparatively
speaking, though maybe getting a lot more people on board with it would bring
the price down. But it'd be even better for the larger ship-borne satellite
receivers already out there which right now use a bunch of expensive gears and
circuitry to be able to target satellites (and often break), seems like it
would solve making those systems less complex as well as make a good consumer
product.

^I base this on personal experience shopping for and paying for broadband data
on a ship I worked on, things may have changed significantly since that time
though.

